# What's your neck of the woods called?



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm curious what some of the other nicknames for particular areas are called.  Where I'm at, it's referred to as WNY, or Western New York.

??


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 13, 2009)

My house is in the Coastal Plains of North Carolina, about 40 miles east of the farthest-eastern edge of the Piedmont Crescent.  People who have lived in North Carolina all their lives sometimes refer to is as "North Cackalacky" for reasons I do not know.

I live and work in the Detroit Metro area, also known as SE Michigan, and since I am on the southern side of the Mackinac Bridge, the yoopers refer to use as 'trolls' (because we live 'under the bridge').


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 13, 2009)

M*******s..........kinda self explanatory..........(Massachusetts)


----------



## Drac (Mar 13, 2009)

1.The mistake on the lake

2.The NorthCoast

3. The city with the river that burned


----------



## crushing (Mar 13, 2009)

I live on OCT in The 'Gue in (depending on the season) The Winter/Water Wonderland.  Like Bill, I'm a troll living on The Mitten.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 13, 2009)

Upstate, Stoneonta, BFE


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 13, 2009)

Some call New Orleans "Nawlens".


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I live in Lexington, Kentucky otherwise known as "the horse capital of the world."  Also called "central Kentucky" or "the bluegrass state."


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 13, 2009)

Cowtown, Kansas City Misery, KCMO (not to be mistaken with KCK).

And like Bill and Crushing, I was once a Mittenhead.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 13, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Cowtown, Kansas City Misery, KCMO (not to be mistaken with KCK).



I've been there!  I like taking photos in West Bottoms.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 13, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I've been there! I like taking photos in West Bottoms.


 
I like the Bottoms too.  Good place to find ghost signs.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 13, 2009)

"The Land of Enchantment"......the Land of _Entrapment_ :lol:

The Atomic City.....nuclear mesa......_Lost Almost_ :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2009)

In caver jargon it's called TAG  for Tennessee Alabama Georgia, one of the country's richest cave/karst areas around. 
Ya'll come visit now ya hear?


----------



## Omar B (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in Queens NY but the specific area in Queens is called Woodhaven.  also my parents place is in Ft Lauderdale (and since I'm here now I'll mention) it's called North Lauderdale.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 13, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> I live in Lexington, Kentucky otherwise known as "the horse capital of the world." Also called "central Kentucky" or "the bluegrass state."


 
My son in law spent six months working there in a racing yard, he and my daughter are looking at going back to work though they can only go for six months. Their current trainer will arange it for them. Some of their racehorses have been bought by Kentucky owners and trainers.


----------



## Carol (Mar 13, 2009)

Snow Hampshire
Cow Hampshire / Cow Hampster
The Live Free Or Die State 

When traveling outside New England though its "Where'zat again?" :lol:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 13, 2009)

elder999 said:


> "The Land of Enchantment"......the Land of _Entrapment_ :lol:
> 
> The Atomic City.....nuclear mesa......_Lost Almost_ :lfao:



I also lived in Duke City for a couple years.  Love that green chili!






Photo of ghost town of Yeso, NM.

I've actually lived about everywhere.  No place is really home.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 13, 2009)

bonner springs ks, a.k.a., "boner springs"

jf


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 13, 2009)

Lee's Scummit.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 13, 2009)

The Emerald City

occasionally Sea-Town

wet


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, where I live is often referred to as "Nova" or "NoVA", a contraction of Northern Virginia.  And my wife is from Kansas City, MO, and often pronounces it "Kancity".


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2009)

"The Haute"


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 13, 2009)

Toronto has been referred to as...

"Toronto the Good" For generations the city boasted among the highest number of churches per capita of any city in North America. The Municipal Council and Mayor's Office were run by the Orange Lodge up until the sixties (maybe early seventies). Canada's master retailer Timothy Eaton, an abstainer, built his first department store in the city. He had his window displays shuttered on Sundays, lest people stray from worship and rest to window shop. He also refused to sell tobacco products in his stores -- a policy which continued decades after his death.

"Hogtown" Canada Packers was a major employer for a long time, and the meatpacking business fed a lot of working class families fo quite some years.

More recently, simply "TO" (tee-oh).

Torontonians call it "Trawna."


----------



## qwksilver61 (Mar 13, 2009)

Retard county (Brevard county Fla.)
Ho-lando (Orlando)
Mel-boring (Melbourne Fla.)
Coo-coo,or Coke Whore (Cocoa Fla)
Coo-Coo beach (Cocoa Beach,Fla.)
Tidy ville,or Tite *** ville (Titusville,Fla)
I've also heard Portland Oregon referred to as "Potland"


----------



## seasoned (Mar 13, 2009)

The salt city, CNY.


----------



## Tomu (Mar 13, 2009)

I currently reside in Danville, IL.  

Commonly known as Dvegas or little Chicago(and not for good reasons either).


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't know of any common nicknames other than "Misery" but I refer to this area as "white-trash hillbilly central." 

OTOH, Missouri _is_ the meth capitol of the US so I guess it could be "meth country" the way CA has "wine country"


----------



## jarrod (Mar 14, 2009)

ah yes, the meth of missouri is famous!  i prefer the ozark strains myself, something about the store brand wal mart bathroom cleaners really brings out a speedy, lucid tweek without too much of an acidic taste.  the northern missouri meth is much less subtle but still passable...but let's face it, it's for _nebraskans_.  

jf


----------



## qwksilver61 (Mar 14, 2009)

Shame,I grew up in St.Louis.I just spoke with an old school buddy,seems a few chaps fell by the way of the speed/crack demon.Sad .....very sad.Back in the day it was just Pot and beer,no guns no gangs.Now even in this neck of the woods it's crack hoe's and thug lifers.What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing exciting or clever here. I'm just in the Northwest Burbs.


----------



## tellner (Mar 14, 2009)

Orygun
Puddletown
Stumptown
The Great North Wet
PDX
River City


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 14, 2009)

I live in a town called Athol  most people outside and inside of town chabge the "t" to "ss" when saying the name


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 14, 2009)

The city I lived in for a couple of decades, Stoke-On-Trent is also known as The Potteries (for obvious reasons).  Now that is no longer true thanks to the evils of bean-counter-lead 'outsourcing'.  When the likes of Wedgewood go bump, you know things have gone horribly wrong - a thousand years of ceramics expertise lost in less than a generation .


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2009)

Where I am from it is the Great North!  Yes we are also barbarians!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 14, 2009)

*


Jade Tigress said:



			Nothing exciting or clever here. I'm just in the Northwest Burbs.[/quote
		
Click to expand...

*


Jade Tigress said:


> Way back when Moby Dick was a minnow, and I was stationed at Great Lakes naval base, Chicago was called the windy city. I have not heard that in a long time, could that still be the case.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 15, 2009)

seasoned said:


> *
> 
> 
> Jade Tigress said:
> ...


----------



## bydand (Mar 15, 2009)

The Mitten, The West Coast, Gods Area Code, A couple I can't mention for fear of banishment from the site .  

In other words, the West side of Michigan's lower peninsula (Yet another Troll here, even though I graduated from the U.P.).  Little place named Scottville, which is just to the East of Ludington.  About 20 minutes North of Crushing I believe.


----------



## Lynne (Mar 22, 2009)

The Southern Tier; Upstate NY

My own pet name is "Appalachian Gooberland."


----------

